# Help please!!!



## Chriscruze12 (Mar 18, 2020)

Hello all!!! Just wondering if a bad battery could cause a p0300? Any help is appreciated


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Doubt it, but a bad coil pack or negative battery cable could. Any other symptoms? What is battery voltage in DIC?


----------



## Chriscruze12 (Mar 18, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Doubt it, but a bad coil pack or negative battery cable could. Any other symptoms? What is battery voltage in DIC?


I dont know what voltage is cause if it sits for any length of time it's completely dead when i try to crank it. If i hook a charger to it then it gets power but not enough to crank. I've replaced all o2 sensors, plugs gapped at .028, coil pack, water pump. It's only been sitting for about a week and was driving it before it was parked. I parked it cause started misfiring real bad. It has been broke down cause of the misfire. First time i charged it completely it ran fine til it began misfiring again. A week later i go to start it and dead as a door nail


----------



## Chriscruze12 (Mar 18, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Doubt it, but a bad coil pack or negative battery cable could. Any other symptoms? What is battery voltage in DIC?


Also when it starts misfiring it starts pushing coolant out the overflow. It's not smoking white smoke or overheating.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Chriscruze12 said:


> Also when it starts misfiring it starts pushing coolant out the overflow. It's not smoking white smoke or overheating.


Out the cap of the overflow on the tank?


----------



## Chriscruze12 (Mar 18, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Out the cap of the overflow on the tank?


No seems to be coming out the little spot that is on the top right side of the reservoir. It squirts it on the inside of the fender. And i did find out that the battery is shot


----------



## Chriscruze12 (Mar 18, 2020)

Chriscruze12 said:


> No seems to be coming out the little spot that is on the top right side of the reservoir. It squirts it on the inside of the fender. And i did find out that the battery is shot


The reservoir and cap is new


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Chriscruze12 said:


> No seems to be coming out the little spot that is on the top right side of the reservoir. It squirts it on the inside of the fender. And i did find out that the battery is shot


Hmm that's weird, is the tank defective? Do you have a pic of the spot?


----------



## Chriscruze12 (Mar 18, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Hmm that's weird, is the tank defective? Do you have a pic of the spot?


No this is the first time it's done this. It's been on for about a year with no issues. I dont have a pic but may be able to Google what i mean. Ill try post a pic


----------



## Chriscruze12 (Mar 18, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Hmm that's weird, is the tank defective? Do you have a pic of the spot?


----------



## Chriscruze12 (Mar 18, 2020)

_Update_ 
I found the culprit to all my issues. Right before i replaced the water pump it overheated on my on the highway and spewed coolant all over everything under the hood. Well idk how it got in there but one of the plugs to the computer on the side of battery box got coolant in it. I went to the parts store and bought some electrical cleaner in a spray can. After cleaning the hell out of the male and female plugs and drying it out with the blower side of my shop vac, i plugged it back in and runs perfect now. Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

How old is the battery? You may still have issues.

TSB #14311
Service Bulletin - NHTSA SB-10057574-8899
Extra stuff:
*How-To: Installation of the Big 3 Cruze Kit*
Clean the Terminals
Cruze Battery Upgrade Options


----------



## Chriscruze12 (Mar 18, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> How old is the battery? You may still have issues.
> 
> TSB #14311
> Service Bulletin - NHTSA SB-10057574-8899
> ...


Just put in a new one 2 days ago


----------

